# Altima or Civic ?



## JSalter (May 10, 2004)

undefined
I currently own a 1995 Nissan Altima with about 90K miles. It's a good little car, reliable, running, few cosmetic flaws, and should last about 50K more (based on my reading, etc.) I recently inherited a 1999 Honda Civic LX with only 60K on it, also in good cosmetic and working order. I only need one good car to last me about 4 more years through school. I'm about a 12-15K / year driver, so either vehicle should last. Blue-book value of the Nissan is about $3000, the Honda's worth $8000. Do I sell the older car, or unload the Honda while it's still got value ? Selling the Honda could ultimately profit, even if I spend some of the proceeds repairing the Nissan along the way. Any thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

this is a nissa forum, more people will be partial to keepin the nissan then going to our rival honda. if it was me, id search for a sentra/200sx/240sx or something to keep me busy and happy. sorry that wasnt one of your choices, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Since the Honda is work $8000, I would sell it and put that money to work in a mutual fund. By the time you need the money to fix up your Nissan or even buy a new car, you'll have more than $8000 for a down payment or enough to buy the car with cash.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree with Coco sell the Civic and invest the money in a good mutual fund. The Altima is low mileage and should be a good reliable car for a few more years. I know that we are partial but the Civic is only is going to depreciate as well as being a higher insurance and theft risk. To me keeping the Altima makes more sense.

Troy


----------

